# I think it's time



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I believe it's time for me to get a custom heaver .... 

So far I believe it's going to be a WRI Nitro with my second choice a RS 1569 .... 

I want to keep the price of the blank under $250 and I want equal lengths ... A top priority is a rod easy to load and handles 6-10 oz with 8 being the sweet spot .... The AFAW are a little out of my price range .... if not the beach would be in the running ......

any coments on the Nitro or 1569 good or bad would be totally welcomed ........

Thanks


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

cant go wrong with any of the wri heavers IMO


Jesse


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

it aint just your opinion jesse....only thing a wri cant take is an atm overhang.....bet if i had a nail ida torn the whole [email protected] thing down or the hitch out from under my truck......bent my metal brackets on my rack with the FM lol


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I owned a 1569. 

Sold it fer a Fusion.

My next rod is the Nitro.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Newsjeff*

have you thrown a Nitro yet ... It's only about $20 more than the 1569 ... Pretty much sold on the Nitro but was looking to hear from people who have one or thrown one ... I want to stay away from the 9' tips on the Inferno, Fusion and such ... curious about how it throws 6 oz too ... I'll throw 6 more than I will 10 ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Newsjeff*

Oh thanks ..... that says alot about the 1569 ... Sold It... what didn't you like about it ......


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SC,

Do yourself a favor and try the Beach before you decide. At 280.00 you are only talking 30.00 over budget. The action between the AFAW and the WRI rods are different enough that one may well suit an individual casting style over the other. 

The WRI rods are top of the line and you will not go wrong with either.

Try them both..... 

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I threw NS4D's Nitro with a Daiwa 20.

It'll cast its a** off.

A little softer tip than the Inferno and Fusion. I was suprised on how light it was, too. Yes, it'll throw 6oz very, very well. I didn't throw 10oz with it, but if Tommy rates it to 10oz - it'll throw 10oz and bait fer sure.

The 1569 is a very light stick. A little lighter than the Nitro, but not much. I had one built with alconite guides, plate seat and shrink wrap. Nice rod if ya gotta hold it all day. The thin walls of that blank take some weight off. But those thin walls may have something to do with with the two I know that have broken on a cast.

To be honest, the 1569 just didn't fit my casting style. I took it out on a field along with several other rods. Same reel. I was getting 20+ yards more with the Inferno and Fusion. That's why I sold it. 

As I've said before, I know a guy who can toss the piss out of the 1569. And he's one of the best distance castin' guys in the US of A. 

It 1569 just didn't fit my style. 

The Nitro does.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Tommy*

I've read alot about them and the one thing I like is they say they are easier to load .... I've talked to you about the 6nB8 but worry about the rare times I need 10 and a cob mullet head with it .... I have a HDX at the moment and want something to go along with it .... sticking with 13' and even lengths ........ plus a couple mini heavers ... and a couple stump heavers ... I just live so far from anybody that has a rod I can try to see how I like it ... kinda just gotta trust my gut ..... but I might have a friend a couple hours away I can try his Beach out ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Newsjeff*

are you going to get one soon ? I was thinking at first of the 7 Dust but then remembered the 10 and a head thing


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

as far as the beach goes, it will throw 10 but you notice the dropoff pretty good jumping from 8 to 10 than you would with a fusion mag. throwing 8 or 10 with the mag feels the same, no loss in distance thats noticeable.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*throwing 10*

It doesn't happen often but I want to be able to lob it out there on those rare times ..... mostly 8 but 6 when possible .... I think the only time I used 10 this year was on AI at the Spring Fling ... I didn't even have any 10's and Shooter and Catman gave me a few ....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Beach will handle 10. I have not done a distance comparison between the 2 rods at 10 oz so I don't know how they stack up with the heavy load.

I should have an AFAW Rock rod in my hands in the next week or so. It is supposed to be the beast of the lineup and I'm looking forward to a test run at Hatteras in a couple of weeks.....

Full report pending

:fishing:... 

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Tommy*

I'd really love to see ya make a trip to the Baltimore area ... you hit Northern Va last time ... little far for alot of us ... be nice to have a class a little farther up the road and get to try some of these rods out ...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'd be glad to come up. Just need a group of casters and a field.

Tommy


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

If Tommy comes up this way let me know. My Beach blank is being order this week by Barry Weaver and I'd sure like to learn how to throw one properly. Philly Jack


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SC, If we fish together before the end of the year I'll let you play around with my AFAW....


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Concerning the AFAW lineup. I had the pleasure to fish with both of the owners this past week at F&F's. Both really nice guys and excellent fisherman.

The new 6nbait rods are very impressive. I cast the 9' rod with 6 oz and was very impressed. Then I asked if it could handle 8nbait and was told to load it up. I was concerned about breaking a 9' rod with 8 and a chunk, but was told to go ahead and do it. It gets a bit soft, but I did as much as I could and it gave good distance for a 9' rod with 8nbait.

Guys, those of you with wives or kids that need a rod to fish OBX with, this is the ticket as it comes 9', 10', 11' and maybe 12' not sure about that one. Reasonably priced and a nice rod.

I will have one in 10' for those snotty days, like last week, when its work to throw a longer rod.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

John,
The 6nbait does come in 12', i've got it, but only had a chance to throw it one day last week. It should have been called an 8nbait rod for the American market. I threw it as hard as I could, keep in mind this is a 61 year old with a rebuilt shoulder and it was really easy to load and throw.
charlie


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nitro*

so no Nitro owners ?

How does the coasters work when fishing ... feel funny about that and was wanting to keep it 13' and that's what the 6nB8 comes with in 13' ....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Al has a nitro....JAM at RDT has a nitro, ummmmm thats all i can think of right off of the top of my head


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nitro- 
loads 8n-bait - (bunker head) pretty nicely. Matched with a SHA20 or tamed Torium 14...ya can get some nice distance (17 lbs Suffix Tri ). Caught a few 4ft to 5ft dusky's on the Nitro from the pier..an she's solid.

Haven't yet casted 6oz but loads 8oz pretty nicely -jus like loadin a Fusion, but IMHO takes a lil bit slower load time. Jus a lil bit lighter than the Nitro, and is a 50-50 split.

Cut mine to 12'8.

Very impressive and sensitive rod.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

I threw the Nitro and 7-dust back in June for around an hour at Shark-Fest with my diawa 20 loaded with suffix 20 pound and 6 oz weight. Threw both around 15 times. Loved them both. Both are easy to load and feel very fishable. I did like the Nitro the best and still thinking about having one made. Do not think it is the rod for really strong guys that really load a rod. I just like to smooth it when I cast and the rod performs very well for my stlye of casting. Talked to Fish-Hunter and he is really impressed with the AFAW 6 and bait rod. It sounds like a really good rod for the $$$. I would love to fish with a Nitro few hours before investing in a custom rod.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Surfchunker, I'm loving my ballistic 35-405, 3 pieces and will cast 6'n bait loading up very easily and cast 8-10n bait well too!

Big brother, I'm looking forward to hearing more of how u like that 12 6n'bait. Is it light?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

*Nitro*

I built a nitro for somebody a while back and had the pleasure of throwing it a few times. It was a pleasure to cast very easy to load in my opinion. I was so impressed with it that I am in the process of building one now for myself. I have built the 1569 but have never thrown other than a couple of tests casts after guide layout and I didn't really put anything into it, so I can't really comment on it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nitro*

Well it's looking like I'll be throwing a Nitro before long ... Nitro it even sounds like da bomb


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*Baltimore ?*

I'd love to join you guys for a toss in Baltimore just to check out all those fancy rods!
I'd like a Sat or Sun just in case their is a work conflict. ( I gotta pay for my rods !)


----------

